
Node.js v9.9.0 - bricss
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v9.9.0/
======
murukesh_s
Node is evolving pretty fast and thats good, I am personally in love with
async/await that can be used without transpilers. But I believe it may be a
good time to sort of slow down/mature so as to give long term stability for
developers. It's bit crazy now. Isn't Java, which is like 14 years older just
reached v10 like yesterday or so?.

~~~
thanatos_dem
Java also has a very different development structure. It's owned and build by
Oracle (RIP Sun), who get final say in everything added to the language. This
additional red tape, and a smaller dev team working on both bug fixes and new
features naturally lead to a slower release cycle.

Compare that to Node, which, while organized by the Node.js foundation, makes
it very easy for people to contribute bug fixes and ideas. The core node repo
is nearing 2,000 contributors. Having people help out, even if it's just with
bug fixes, allow core developers to focus on new features. I don't think
iteration speed is a sign of instability. Node has a well established release
cycle and LTS process.

------
randiantech
Be aware that theres some ongoing issues like this one for 9.9.0:
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/19519](https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/19519)
Other than that, congratz to the Node team!

